

Ask HN: Hate the new Alexa design - medianama

Am I the only one who hates the new design?
======
dmix
Brushed metal? The background looks like a bad 90s photoshop tutorial.

------
mikeyur
Am I the only one who doesn't give a shit? Alexa is useless.

